# Maternity silhouettes



## Bubba_1122 (May 15, 2011)

Recently shot some pics of daughter and her husband. Daughter is 7 1/2 months pregnant. 

Don't recall ever intentionally shooting silhouettes, but included a few in our set as had seen some of a pregnant lady in a photography site and thought they were pretty cool. 

Shot using a Canon 5D Classic with a 24-70 L lens.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 15, 2011)

Now those are different and great shots   CONGRATS Grandpaw


----------



## Hoss (May 15, 2011)

Some wonderful silhouettes.  Lot of feeling in those shots.

Hoss


----------



## mlbfish (May 15, 2011)

Excellent shots.


----------



## wvdawg (May 15, 2011)

Awesome shots - congrats!


----------



## leo (May 16, 2011)

Excellent idea and fine captures


----------



## rip18 (May 16, 2011)

Simply splendid!  You may have never intentionally shot silhouettes before, but you did a great job with these, and I bet they are especially treasured!


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 16, 2011)

Simple and beautiful they are as proud of these as you are of them way to go Bubba


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2011)

sweet, sweet capture's, right there!!


----------

